
The life of Kurt Vonnegut, played out over 1000 tweets - wilsonrocks
https://mobile.twitter.com/VonnegutTweets
======
wilsonrocks
Disclaimer: I posted this project of my friend's. But it is quite cool. He's
also done Wittgenstein and Phillip K dick and Oppenheimer

